#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πλάκα με οπή

## sundance

την παρακάτω πλάκα πώς θα την οπλίζατε? (η διαγραμμισμένη περιοχή είναι οπή)
 διαστάσεις περίπου 7x10

----------


## Barracuda

Με 2 τριερειστες στα αριστερά και μια αμφιερειστη στα δεξιά. Ετσι τις έλυναν παλαιότερα. Αν την βάλεις σε πεπερασμένα θα δεις οτι απαιτούνται πρόσθετοι οπλισμοί άνω στο νοητό χώρισμα μεταξύ αμφιερειστης και τριερειστης. Πιθανων ο οπλισμός ελεύθερου άκρου της τριερειστης να επαρκει και να παραλαμβάνει και αυτές τις εντάσεις.

----------


## nicolas

Έχεις 7 χ 10 και περιμετρικά η πλάκα δεν συνεχίζει δηλαδή έχεις αρθρώσεις? 

Τότε ή πας με πεπερασμένα για να βρεις πάχος και οπλισμούς ή προσθέτεις δοκούς. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη νομίζω για κόλπα με Ε.Ζ. κ.τ.λ.

----------


## sundance

οι διαστασεις της οπης βγαινουν ανετα απο το σχημα. 3,50 x 3,00

αρθρωσεις εκτος από την δεξια πλευρα η οποία συνορεύει με αφιέρειστη ίσης διαστασης κατα ψ και 4 μέτρα (πλάτος) κατα χ.

για ΕΖ το σκεφτομαι (Κ5 μέχρι πάνω δοκό και Κ6 μέχρι κάτω δοκό) αλλά προβληματίζομαι μιας και στο ένα τους άκρο δεν θα πατάνε σε υποστύλωμα.

το σκέφτομαι αντί για Ε.Ζ να βάλω δοκό που θα στηρίζεται σε δοκό αλλά πιστεύω χειρότερα θα είναι.

----------


## nicolas

> ...
> 
> το σκέφτομαι αντί για Ε.Ζ να βάλω δοκό που θα στηρίζεται σε δοκό αλλά πιστεύω χειρότερα θα είναι.


Γιατί ? Πολύ καλύτερα θα είναι. Αυτό να κάνεις. Μετά το πρόβλημα μεταφέρεται στις δοκούς και σε πιθανή στρέψη αλλά είναι δευτερεύον και μάλλον αμελητέο πρόβλημα. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα η πλάκα και την λύσεις 7 χ 10 αγνοώντας την οπή  θες 50 εκ. πάχος! Τι το ψάχνεις?

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν. Η επίλυση γίνεται με FEM (καθώς μόνο έτσι έχει πλήρη προσομείωση η πλάκα και πραγματική συμπεριφορά). Η όπλιση έχει διαφορετικούς τρόπους (όχι με ενισχυμένη ζώνη πάντως). Θα ανεβάσω 2 τρόπους που θα κάνω στο AutoCAD. Υπομονή για λίγο...

----------

sundance

----------


## majakoulas

Διάγραμμα ροπών της πλάκας κατά τις 2 διευθύνσεις λυμμένο με FEM

Εφαρμόστηκε ομοιόμορφη φόρτιση ΙΒ+4 kN/m², τα αποτελέσματα αφορούν αυτήν την φόρτιση, αλλά ποιοτικά αφορούν οποιαδήποτε ομοιόμορφη φόρτιση και στις 2 πλάκες

----------

sundance

----------


## Pappos

Μα δεν έχει στο μέσο δοκάρι. Στο σχήμα φαίνεται ότι έχεις βάλει δοκάρι στο άνοιγμα της πλάκαςε κατά την y-y.

Ερωτήσεις. Η πλάκα γενικά στηρίζεται σε δοκούς ? Στα σημεία Κ5, Κ6 έχει υποστυλώματα ? Στο Κ1, Κ2 έχει δοκό όπως και στο Κ3, Κ4 ? Κ2, Κ3 είναι υποστυλώματα ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## majakoulas

Γενικά από σχήμα sundance, παντού έχει δοκούς 25/50 στα όρια πλακών, και κάπου μετά ανέφερε ότι δεξιά έχει επέκταση άλλα 4m.
Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα από όσα διάβασα για το μοντέλο, αν έχω κάνει λάθος ας με διορθώσει ο sundance με σχεδιακί για να μην υπάρχει παρανόηση

----------


## sundance

*majakoulas* το προσομοίωσες ορθότατα.

απ ' ότι βλέπω θα πειραματιστώ με δοκό επί δοκού, για δημιουργια 2 τριέρειστων και μία αμφιέρειστης.

η στρέψη των κυρίων δοκών με προβληματίζει (είναι και 7 μέτρα...). θα δείξει.

----------


## noutsaki

σκέφτηκα να μην ανοίξω καινούριο νήμα για την οικονομία του θέματος, ο τίτλος εξάλλου με καλύπτει.
Σε διώροφη οικοδομή με υπόγειο έχω εμβαδό κάτοψης (και ξυλοτύπου δηλαδή) 43,63 τ.μ. Έχω εμβαδό οπής 13,37 τ.μ. και κλιμακοστασίου 3,70 τ.μ. Τουτέστιν σύνολο οπών 17,07 τ.μ. δηλαδή το 39% περίπου του συνολικού μου εμβαδού. Δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά το σημείο της νομοθεσίας όπου αναφέρεται το ποσοστό οπών σε πλάκα πάνω από το οποίο δεν υπάρχει διαφραγματική λειτουργία. Από μνήμης νομίζω πως είναι 50% (?). Κάτι ακόμη, μη ύπαρξη διαφραγματικής σημαίνει πως οι κόμβοι μου δεν εξαρτώνται από τον κόμβο διαφράγματος, άρα είναι Π-Ε-Π (μετακίνηση κατά χ, z , y αντίστοιχα, όπου y ο κατακόρυφος - Π για πάκτωση και Ε για ελευθερία) και Ε-Π-Ε (στροφή κατά χ, z , y αντίστοιχα, όπου y ο κατακόρυφος - Π για πάκτωση και Ε για ελευθερία). ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Barracuda

35% ειναι το ποσοστο των οπών, βλ. 3.5.1 [4] α. του ΕΑΚ.

----------

noutsaki

----------


## majakoulas

Ως πάκτωση εννοείς κινηματική εξάρτηση ενός κόμβου σε σχέση με το κέντρο βάρους του ορόφου?

----------


## noutsaki

είχαμε πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα στην περιοχή μου και δεν μπορούσα να σας παρακολουθήσω. majakoulas αυτό εννοώ. triumph χάζεψα λίγο με την υπογραφή σου κι έκανα κάθος την σειρά x,y,z. ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις όλους, το θέμα των δεσμεύσεων και του διαφράγματος θα το ανοίξω ξέχωρα γιατί δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.

----------


## sundance

Στη παρακάτω περίπτωση η Π2 ειναι ορθά 3έρειστη, ή θα έπρεπε να είναι 2έρειστη υπό γωνία?

http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/imgs/faq/F...MODPHP.htm#q20

----------


## Pappos

Για το 20 λες στην Π2?
Τριέρειστη φυσικά.
Απλά δεν έχει συνεργασία από δεξιά με άλλη πλάκα, πράμα το οποίο δεν παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## sundance

Γιατί 3 έρειστη? Αφού πατάει σε ΕΖ. Κανονικά είναι 2έρειστη υπό γωνία, χωρίς να έχει πλήρως αύητη λειτουργία αφού δεσμεύεται η μετακίνηση της κοινής πλευράς με την Π1.

----------


## Pappos

Είναι τριέρειστη !!!

----------


## sundance

Δε με βοηθάς. Στην κοινή παρειά με την Π1  όπου υπάρχει η Ε.Ζ θα πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί το συμβιβαστό των παραμορφώσεων.

Στην παρειά λοιπόν υπάρχει μειωμένη κατακόρυφη μετακίνηση λόγω της Π1 αλλά δεν θα είνα απόλυτα δύσκαμπτη στήριξη ωσάν αυτή μιας δοκού.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με sundance.
Η Ε.Ζ. δε λαμβάνεται ως στήριξη. Δεν είναι δοκός. Δεν έχουμε σημαντική μεταβολή της δυσκαμψίας όποτε όταν έχουμε πλάκα-δοκό.
Για τη μεταφορά των φορτίων όμως από τις πλάκες στις δοκούς, μπορεί να ληφθεί και ως τριέρειστη. Δεν έχει διαφορά.

Αυτά όμως είναι "κόλπα" προσομοίωσης για όποιον δεν έχει επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα. Αγοράζεις και το FePla και βλέπεις ακριβώς τι γίνεται με βέλη, ροπές κ.λπ.

----------


## sundance

εχω αυτη την πλακα. δοκοι και κατακορυφα στοιχεια μονο περιμετρικα.

λεω να την οπλισω σαν 2 3ερειστες και να κανω και ενισχυμενες ζωνες στις μωβ λωριδες.

αποψεις? επισης στο φεσπα θα την δειχνατε σαν 2 πλακες που εχουν μια κοινη στηριξη?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά σειρά προτεραιότητας:

1η Λύση: Αν ασχολείσαι αρκετά με στατικές μελέτες, κάνε μια επένδυση και πάρε το Fepla μια και έχεις το Fespa!

2η Λύση: Δώσε τα αλλού να στα κάνουν.

3η Λύση: Ενισχυμένες ζώνες όπως τις δείχνεις (η οριζόντια είναι η πιο σημαντική) και επίλυση ως μια τριέρειστη 5*3 και ένας πρόβολος 2*4.

----------

